#ubuntu-dk-moede 2013-09-30
<neglesaks> yay, in good time, finally
<Zilvador> :)
<neglesaks> hey zil
<Zilvador> Hej neglesaks 
<neglesaks> :)
<Christian_Arvai> hvis at i keder jer, så kan i starte med at læse: 
<Christian_Arvai> Statusrapport for forum 30-09-2013 http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=17891
<neglesaks> tak
<Zilvador> Tak
<wangerin> Davs
<Christian_Arvai> hej
<Zilvador> Hej wangerin 
<sbc> Hej alle. Så er klokken ved at være 20.00, og det betyder at IRC mødet for september starter :)
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden:
<sbc>     Formalia
<sbc>         Dagsorden
<sbc>         Godkendelse af dagsorden
<sbc>         Hej og navnerunde
<sbc>         Valg af dirigent og referent
<sbc>         Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<sbc>     Info fra forum-administrator
<sbc>     Status for LoCo (re)-approval
<sbc>     Generel status for LoCo teamet
<sbc>     Eventuelt
<sbc> Den kan også findes her:
<sbc> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/661/detail/
<Christian_Arvai> christian arvai, forumadministrator og kasser i foreningen
<Christian_Arvai> hov hehe
<sbc> Første punkt på dagsordenen er at godkende dagsordenen. Er der nogen indvendinger til dagsordenen?
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<sbc> +1
<snigepige> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<nicky441> Nope
<sbc> Super.
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc>         Hej og navnerunde
<Momsemor> Jannie Udengaard, Hadsten, MB
<Christian_Arvai> christian arvai, forumadministrator og kasser i foreningen
 * sbc er Søren Caspersen, formand for foreningen. Hej hej :)
<nicky441> Nicky Thomassen, forum-admin og supplant
<neglesaks> peter bjørn, mangeårig hangaround omrkign foreningen og IRC-kanalen :)
<SLayeRDK> Kim R. Hansen, KBH V
 * Zilvador er Daniel Ejsing-Duun, Loco-kontakt og suppleant i bestyrelsen
 * wangerin er Henning, Formand i AlsLUG,  linux-bruger i næsten uendlig tid ;-)
<Zilvador> Og hej :)
<snigepige> Gry Skaarup, Nykøbing Mors, menig bruger
<vithic> Anders Ström, tilfældig svenskere.
<sbc> :)
<Zilvador> Hehe :)
<sbc> De sidste kan præsentere sig når/hvis de når til tasterne.
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc>         Valg af dirigent og referent
 * sbc skal gerne dirigerer, men skal også gerne vige pladsen, hvis andre har lyst.
<snigepige> +1
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<neglesaks> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<nicky441> +1
<sbc> mange tak for tilliden :)
<nicky441> Jeg kan godt referer hvis det er :-)
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> Er der en frivillige referent.
<sbc> nicky441: Du er en helt!
<nicky441> :)
<snigepige> +1
<neglesaks> +1
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc>         Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<nicky441> *møder
<sbc> som faktisk er referatER, da der er to.
<sbc> :)
<sbc> Links er...
<sbc> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2013/09/22/referat-af-irc-mode-d-2904-2013/
<sbc> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2013/09/22/referat-af-generalforsamling-d-2705-2013/
<sbc> her, tror jeg.
<sbc> indvendinger, eller kommentarer til referater?
<sbc> ... det siger måske også lidt om at vi ikke rigtig har haft så mange møder over sommeren...
<Christian_Arvai> 0 til det første (jeg deltog ikke), +1 til nr 2
<nicky441> Altså, jeg syntes de er perfekte ;)
<Christian_Arvai> :)
<neglesaks> Ingen invendinger.
<snigepige> ingen indvendinger; var der ikke :O)
<sbc> ok, de er godkendt
<sbc> Nebulus: Hej Søren
<wangerin> +1 til begge
<Nebulus> Hep. Hej til alle
<Zilvador> Tja...jeg er ikke på deltagerlisten, men var nu til stede ved det første møde...selv om jeg ikke sagde meget :)
<sbc> Så får Christian ordet til næste punkt:
<sbc>     Info fra forum-administrator
<Christian_Arvai> vi har en del nyher ..
<Christian_Arvai> Statusrapport for forum 30-09-2013 
<sbc> Zilvador: Kan det gå, eller vil du gerne have rettet i referatet, så du kommer på?
<Christian_Arvai> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=17891
<Zilvador> sbc, Det går :)
<sbc> Zilvador: cool. Christian_Arvai undskyld afbrydelse :(
<Christian_Arvai> der er en del punkter på listen, men vi har også været ret aktive ..
<nicky441> Zilvador, det er min fejl, jeg må have overset dig
<wangerin> !
<Christian_Arvai> den største ændring er nok  Denmark LoCo Team brugeren
<Christian_Arvai> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=17889
<Christian_Arvai> som er en ny profil, som vi bnruger til at skrive guides under
<Christian_Arvai> som man kan læse i indlægget, har vi slået os sammen, så det skulle gerne sparke liv i skribenterne af guides
<Christian_Arvai>  Som et forsøg har vi oprettet et subfora til disse tråde http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewforum.php?f=46
<Christian_Arvai> som vil blive brugt som supporttråde, da vi helst vil have debaten inde i forum, og ikke gemt væk inde i worpress
<Christian_Arvai> Der er en liste med "Denmark LoCo Team" guides på http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2013/09/22/guide-oversigten/ . Som det kan ses, er der allerede en del opdaterede artikler, så det går i den rigtige retning nu.
<Christian_Arvai> næsten alt hvad vi har lavet står i de to indlæg, så jeg behøver nok ikke gentage det hele her
<Christian_Arvai> er der nogen spørgsmål til Admins? 
<Christian_Arvai>  /
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Hvornår regner I med at https er helt oppe at køre? /
<Christian_Arvai> nicky441, ^
<nicky441> Pass, for Wordpress driller lidt
<nicky441> Men det burde ikke tage længe
<nicky441>  /
<sbc> wangerin: Var det svar nok?
<wangerin> Det er lidt tricky at browseren melder fejl når jeg går ind på forsiden pga mixed-content
<Zilvador> !
<sbc> Zilvador: værsgo
<nicky441> CSS virker heller ikke, ligesom reklamerne heller ikke ser ud til at virke. Løsningen er nok at "plugins" også skal være HTTPS
<Momsemor> Admins = +++++++1    Super  "initiv"  ;-)
<nicky441> Vi takker :)
<Christian_Arvai> takker
<Zilvador> Først og fremmest vil jeg sige til Christian_Arvai og administratorerne generelt, at det er et rigtigt godt arbejde :)
<Christian_Arvai> takker :)
<Zilvador> Jeg gik lige igennem nogle af vejledninger og så, at de nogenlunde overholder samme struktur.
<Zilvador> Men enkelte i listen 'opdateret' mangler eksempelvis en indholdsliste. De fleste har det dog, så jeg ved ikke, om det er tanken, at resten også får det?
<Zilvador> Det hjælper en del på oversigten :)   /
<Christian_Arvai> !
<sbc> Christian_Arvai: værsgo
<Christian_Arvai> vi har haft snakket om flere måder, som vi kan bruge til at beskrive de  enkelte guides. det er også derfor at vi har lavet oversigten i en artikkel, da "Katagorierne" ikke er gode til at opbygge den slags i
<Christian_Arvai> vedr. strukturen har vi netop brugt en del tid på design, og AJenbo har været meget aktiv, med at få det implanteret i wordpress
<Christian_Arvai>  /
<sbc> Andre kommentarer / spørgsmål til christian og/eller forum teamet?
<sbc> Det lader ikke til det. Så går vi til næste punkt:
<sbc>     Status for LoCo (re)-approval
<sbc> (Det er jo sket, men Zilvador , vil du sige et par ord?)
<Zilvador> Ja, som i alle ved kom vi igennem nåleøjet for denne omgang.
<Zilvador> Vi er blevet godkendt for endnu to år, men skal måske også til at stramme os lidt an, hvad angår aktiviteter og dokumentering af dem :).
<Zilvador> Jeg vil faktisk gerne bruge lidt tid på at snakke om et par ideer.
<sbc> endelig :)
<Zilvador> Det er vist tydeligt, at vi er blevet mindre aktive over den seneste tid.
<Zilvador> Derfor ville det være godt at overveje, hvordan vi kan blive mere synlige for offentligheden og tiltrække flere medlemmer
<Zilvador> En god måde at reklamere for os selv på og skabe noget opmærksomhed ville være at udnytte vores Facebook-side til at meddele om nyheder fra Ubuntu-verdenen, som almindelige brugere ville finde interessante (Udgivelser, større ændringer, globale og nationale begivenheder), men i særdeleshed også til at skabe opmærksomhed omkring fællesskabet og indbyde til begivenheder.
<Zilvador> Alle ideer til eller tanker om, hvordan vi kan bruge Facebook, forummet og andre steder mere til at tiltrække nye medlemmer, er meget velkomne.
<Zilvador> Noget, der sandsynligvis kunne hjælpe en hel del ville være at skabe flere begivenheder og sociale samlingspunkter
<Momsemor> !
<Zilvador> Jeg vil opfordre til, at alle medlemmer gør en indsats for at starte små begivenheder. Det kan være noget så enkelt som at mødes med en ven på en cafe og slå det op på forummet eller Facebook-siden og på den måde indbyde andre til at komme forbi for at snakke lidt om Ubuntu eller om foreningen. Det kan også være en dag, hvor man sætter sig til at oversætte, programmere eller installere Ubuntu på et offentligt sted og indbyde
<Zilvador> r andre til at være med.
<Zilvador> Selv hvis man ikke får nogen med, at kan alligevel få en hyggelig dag ud af det med at arbejde med Ubuntu (eller sit eget, mens man venter) eller snakke med sine venner.
<Zilvador> Jeg er klar over, at vi før har haft en Ubuntu-cafe i København. Den vil jeg selv meget gerne være med til at starte op igen.
<Zilvador> Nu hvor Ubuntu 13.10 snart udkommer (17. oktober), har vi en glimrende lejlighed for at lave noget :)
<Zilvador> En sidste ting er, at der under generalforsamlingen blev foreslået, at vi kunne lægge blogs op på Ubuntu Planet om vores Loco for at skabe opmærksomhed om os
<Christian_Arvai> !
<Zilvador> Jeg er endnu ikke selv Ubuntu-medlem, så jeg har ikke mulighed for at gøre det, men jeg vil gerne hjælpe til med at forfatte beskrivelser, hvis der generelt er stemning for det og der bliver hjulpet til med at samle oplysninger og billeder for at dokumentere vores aktiviteter.
<sbc> !
<Zilvador> ...som der forhåbentligt bliver flere af :)
<Zilvador> Det var vist det. Spørgsmål? Kommentarer? /
<sbc> Momsemor: værsgo
<Momsemor> Vi i Randers og Favrskov har ligeligt, at lave. Vi er lige blevet opfordret til, at lave endnu en Ubuntu-klub i Nr. Galten Forsamlinghus. Ville det hjælpe med f.eks billeder fra vores møder?
<Zilvador> !
<sbc> Zilvador: Vil du svare på det?
<Zilvador> Rigtig meget. Jeg vil meget gerne modtage billeder og stemningsrapporter, hvis I kan fremskaffe det :).
<Momsemor> !
<sbc> cool!
<sbc> Momsemor: ja
<Zilvador> Det vil hjælpe meget til de månedlige rapporter, som vi officielt skal skrive. /
<Momsemor> Det kan vi da sagtens :-   /
<sbc> Christian_Arvai: værsgo
<wangerin> !
<Christian_Arvai> der er sat 1000 kr af til release 13.10 i budgetet , så foreningen kan godt smide lidt mønt i :)
<Christian_Arvai>  /
<sbc> sbc: værsgo
<sbc> Mht. planet.ubunt.com,  jeg stiller gerne min blog til rådighed, hvis nogen laver tekst(udkast).
<sbc>  /
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Jeg ved ikke om det er tid til at skrive lidt om vores aktiviteter og planer hernede i forenden, eller om det skal vente til eventuelt. Men jeg vover pelsen
<sbc> wangerin: gerne
<wangerin> Hernede i fodenden er vi ret aktive fortiden: ;-)
<wangerin> 1) Deltaget i Kulturnatten i Sønderborg med en stand, med en masse interesserede besøgende.
<wangerin> 2) Vi har haft besøg af Sønderborg Lokal TV (for efterhånden lang tid siden, men nu er udsendelsen kommet online)
<wangerin> http://www.sltv.dk/?p=834
<wangerin> 3) Bestyrelsen i AlslUG skal interviewes af RadioALS på fredag om vores arbejde med at udbrede bedskabet.
<wangerin> 4) Vi er igang med at arrangere en Android workshop i samarbede med Prosa, hvor vi selvfølge også vil vise flaget
<wangerin> 5) Vi skal selvfølgelig lave noget i forbindelse med release af 14.04 - vi går helt bevist IKKE mod 13.10 da vores en meget
<wangerin> stor del af vores (AlsLUGs) aktive medlemmer ikke lige er typen som tør kaste sig over alt for mange eksperimenter.
<wangerin> 6) Derudover har vi stadigvæk vore installfest og linux-aften en gang om måneden, så vi har travlt med at reklamere
<wangerin> for linux helt generelt, og for det meste ubunutu-varianter eller mint.
<wangerin> Det var vist hvad vi har lavet hen over sommeren og skal lave i den kommende tid ;-) /
<Zilvador> !
<sbc> Zilvador: ja
<Zilvador> Jeg er meget glad for at høre fra både Momsemor og wangerin om al den aktivitet, der foregår.
<Zilvador> Desværre var det lidt svært at finde dokumentation om dette til at skrive vores Re-approval-rapport
<Christian_Arvai> ja, det er skønt at der sker noget aktivt
<Zilvador> Men det gik jo heldigvis alligevel :)
<wangerin> !
<Blfriis> Blfriis: !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<Zilvador> Jeg ville sætte stor pris på at blive informeret om alle disse tiltag og begivenheder, hvorefter jeg nok skal sørge for at sammenfatte dem i en rapport. Og meget gerne med billeder.
<Zilvador> Og fortsæt endelig det gode arbejde. :) /
<wangerin> Zilvador: Du er meget velkommen til at inkludere vore aktiviteter i loggen. Alt hvad vi laver kan du finde i google-kalenderen, og så vidt jeg husker det, får jeg alle vore akrtiviteter sat in i ubuntu-dk kalenderen
<Zilvador> !
<Momsemor> !
<wangerin> Vi har som regel ikke noget specifik dokumentation ad hvad vi laver, men ting i kalenderen bliver afviklet ;-) /
<sbc> Blfriis: værsgo
<Blfriis> hej og undskyld det lidt sene fremmøde.. jeg kan lige tilføje at der vil blive lavet en  artikel i et magasin som hedder <nordbyposten .. artiklen er endnu ikke lavet men det kommer
<Blfriis> inden nyt år
<Blfriis> i randers
<sbc> Blfriis: lyder godt. Havde du mere?
<Blfriis> nej det var blot en hurtig tilføjelse
<sbc> Zilvador: værsgo
<sbc> Blfriis: ok - tak for info :)
<Zilvador> Blfriis, Dejligt at høre om artiklen. Giv mig meget gerne en praj, når den udkommer :).
<Zilvador> wangerin, jeg fandt ganske rigtigt møderne i kalenderen, men da det var gentagne møder uden referater eller billeder, var jeg ikke sikker på, om møderne faktisk blev afholdt :). Igen, billeder, referater, status-rapporter om besøgstal og lignende ville blive meget værdsat.
<Blfriis> ja det skal jeg nok
<Zilvador> Det er den slags vi skal bruge for at vise, at vi er aktive og for at motivere andre medlemmer og byer til at vise, at det kan lade sig gøre :) /
<sbc> Momsemor: værsg
<snigepige> !
<wangerin> !
<Momsemor> Alle vore aktiviteter står også i Ubuntu-DK kalenderen. Der kommer forøvrigt også en Ubuntu-Aarhus Gruppe i dette efterår og vi har noget igang med en Ålborg-gruppe /
<sbc> snigepige: værsgo
<Zilvador> +1 Fedt :D
<snigepige> Jeg sidder og tænker at det kunne være fedt med noegt hjælp af en eller anden art til hvordan bfilan man starter lokalgrupper op?
<snigepige> evt noget hvor man kunne mødes med dem der har gjort det med succes og høre lidt om det - a la noget semibnar evt? /
<Zilvador> !
<snigepige> (og ja, mit b fucker)
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Vi har snakket om at vi skal ha lavet noget registrering, men det er ikke lige blevet til noget endnu. Jeg skal se om vi kan få gjort noget mere ved den del. Men der sket altid noget når vi har noget i kalenderen. Ikke altid lige meget, men lige har vi en mand som fræser rundt og sætter 80-100 plaketer op rundt omkring i Sønderborg kommune med retlane for vores installfest den 12/10 ;-) /
<sbc> Zilvador: værsgo
<Zilvador> wangering, godt arbejde :). Meget gerne billeder af plakaterne i det offentlige rum også. Alt hjælper.
<Zilvador> snigepige, Helt enig. Der er enkelte ideer på nogle af Ubuntus egne Loco-sider, men vi kan eventuelt selv sammenfatte nogle sider, der fortæller om successhistorier og erfaringer. Det tror jeg ville være en rigtig god ide.
<Zilvador> Det, tror jeg, kunne motivere andre til at starte møder op i det små. /
<snigepige> !
<sbc> snigepige: værsgo
<snigepige> Zilvador, super, for det er noget jeg har tænkt over ind i mellem men sådan helt ned i det lavpraktiske er det lidt svært at overskue for mig. Noget andet er, at der fremover årligt bliver afholdt det der hedder Kulturmødet her på øen (kulturens pendant til folkemødet på bornholm) Tænker om det kunne bruges til noget?
<snigepige>  /
<Zilvador> !
<sbc> Zilvador: værsgo
<Zilvador> snigepige, Det tror jeg helt sikkert, at det kan :). wangerin gav mig også nogle ideer med sin beretning. Jeg tror, at der er mange kanaler, vi kan udnytte, så vi bør endelig få ideerne på bordet. Jeg tror måske, at vi kan snakke sammen bagefter for at jeg kan høre mere om Kulturmødet. /
<snigepige> Jep - jeg bliver online :O) /
<sbc> Lyder som en fin ide.
<wangerin> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Hvis der er nogen som har brug for en hånd til et arrangement ( fx kulturmødet ) er jeg altid villig til at snakke om et samarbejde - vi har evt en stand og andet grej vi kan tage med, hvis der kan findes lidt til benzinen ;-) /
<sbc> Er der flere der vil til orde? Har jeg glemt nogen? Ellers syntes jeg det var en rigtig god og informativ debat! Lad os håbe det bliver endnu bedre/aktivt i fremtiden.
<sbc> Så når vi til punktet:
<sbc>     Generel status for LoCo teamet
<sbc> ... men med den debat vi lige har haft tænker jeg vi måske kan lade det udgå?
<wangerin> +1 det er næsten blevet dækket af
<Christian_Arvai> +1 vi har fået mange spændende ting af vide
<nicky441> +1
<Zilvador> Hehe. Ja, mange tak for debatten ind til videre. Den har været givtig :)
<sbc> Er der nogen der vil protestere mod at lade det punkt udgå? Jeg oplever i hvert fald efter den sidste halve time at det lader til at der er gang i, ambitioner og planer  i LoCo teamet igen.
<sbc> det lader ikke til det.
<sbc> Så når vi til sidste punkt på dagsordenen:
<sbc>     Eventuelt
<Zilvador> !
<sbc> Zilvador: værsgo
<Zilvador> Som sagt mange tak for en god og konstruktiv debat.
<Zilvador> Jeg vil meget gerne se, at vi gør noget ved det, vi har snakket om bagefter.
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Det ville være godt at lave en hurtig opgaveliste med små delopgaver og eventuelt sætte 'ansvarlige' på, hvis folk ikke er imod det :)
<sbc> +1
<Zilvador> Jeg har lige enkelte af jer, som jeg skal have snakket med bagefter for at få flere detaljer. Derefter vil jeg gerne påtage mig at lave listen og uddele den.
<Zilvador> Jeg har et yderligere spørgsmål:
<Zilvador> Hvem 'ejer' vores FB-side og er der pt. nogle planer om at gøre mere brug af den?
 * sbc er administrator sammen med 2-3 andre.
<Zilvador> Jeg kan eksempelvis se, at dette møde ikke var slået op derpå. /
<sbc> !
<sbc> Hvis der er frivillige til at gøre noget fedt med den, så skal de bare have adminstrator-adgang.
<Christian_Arvai> hmm, jeg fik da en besked på FB om mødet
<sbc> https://www.facebook.com/events/331556756981382/
 * snigepige fik også invite via fb
<Zilvador> (Ah...min fejl. Der stod vare, at sidste opslag var 15. september. Men den omhandlede ganske rigtigt mødet :) )
<Zilvador> *bare
<sbc> mødet var faktisk på. Men FB siden er meget inaktiv. Det handler om at få en eller flere akttive adminstratorer i gang.
<sbc> Zilvador: Hvis du har lyst til at prøve kræfter med det, så bare sig til.
<sbc> ... det gælder også andre som tror de kunne gøre noget fedt med FB siden.
<Christian_Arvai> !
<Zilvador> !
<sbc> Christian_Arvai: værsgo
<Christian_Arvai> jeg kommer tit på http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/ . jeg skal se om jeg finder noget til FB
<Christian_Arvai>  /
<sbc> Zilvador: værsgo
<snigepige> !
<Zilvador> sbc, Jeg forsøger gerne. Den ryger i første omgang på opgavelisten. Så kan det også være, at vi kan få ideer fra folk. /
<sbc> snigepige: værsgo
<snigepige> Skal bvi evt have Twitter med nu vi er igang? Det er der jeg møder flest der er interesserede./
<sbc> !
<Zilvador> !
<sbc> Vi har en twitter. Der er bare ikke rigtig nogen der skriver på den. Jeg har admin-adgang, og jeg tror også ajenbo har.
<ajenbo> hej...
<sbc>  /
<sbc> Zilvador: værsgo
<snigepige> !
<sbc> https://twitter.com/ubuntudanmark
<Zilvador> snigepige, FB og Twitter er begge to helt sikkert stærke og med hver deres formål. Men jeg vil meget gerne have, at vi koncentrerer vores kræfter om en platform ind til vi har vist, at vi kan holde den aktivt i gang.
<Zilvador> Så snart vores FB-side ser 'levende' ud, er jeg meget for, at vi også tager Twitter i brug.
<Zilvador> I det hele taget tror jeg, at liv på de offentlige kanaler kan tiltrække en del opmærksomhed og motivation, hvis man gør det rigtigt (og ikke spammer). /
<sbc> ajenbo: Hej anders :)
<sbc> snigepige: værsgo
<snigepige> Ikke noget alligevel, men vil gerne stikke hbånden op når der skal folk på twitterholdet, det er mere interessant i min lille verden end FB:O) /
<folf> !
<sbc> folf: værsgo
<Christian_Arvai> !
<folf> Vil bare sige at den eneste grund jeg sidder og følger med nu er fordi vi er på google+ ;-)
<sbc> Christian_Arvai: værsgo
<Christian_Arvai> jeg ser intet problem i at starte op på dem begge. det er to forskellige typer brugere vi fanger
<Christian_Arvai>  /
<simmdk> !
<sbc> simmdk: værsgo
<Zilvador> !
<simmdk> (hej Simon, fra Randers her) Man kan evt. starte med at linke twitterkontoen til Facebook
<snigepige> !
<sbc> Zilvador: værsgo
<Zilvador> folf, Er noteret. Tak for oplysningen :)
<Zilvador> snigepige, hvis du er frisk på at tage ansvar for at holde kanalen aktiv, skal jeg ikke holde dig tilbage :). Jeg er principielt enig med Christian_Arvai, så længe vi ikke spreder vores kræfter for meget.
<Zilvador> Tidligere erfaringer har vist, at folk godt kan miste motivationen, hvis de ikke får respons eller af lignende årsager, og det skal vi meget gerne undgå :). Det er fedt at have aktive folk og det skal meget gerne holdes ved lige.
<Zilvador> simmdk, God ide. Jeg havde samme tanke. Det noteres også. /
<Christian_Arvai> !
<sbc> snigepige: værsgo
<snigepige> 1: Jeg er meget imod idéen om at de to konti skal kobles sammen, det er supertræls at klikke på noget på twitter og så lande på fb synes jeg og ved der er andre der synes det samme samt at det signalerer at vi gider ikke bruge to minutter ekstra på at tilpasse indholdet til den anden platform.
<snigepige> 2: Zilvador, jeg vil gerne tage MEDansvar for twitter :O) Jeg er milevis bagud når det gælder ubuntu i tiden, men vil gerne holde hjulene igang, men pt kan/skal/vilb jeg ikke stå med eneansvaret (regner jeg heller ikke med at du mente, men for lige at afklare det).
<snigepige>  /
<sbc> Christian_Arvai: værsgo
<Christian_Arvai> Zilvador, jeg forstår så heller ikke hvorfor at FB bruges til support. det skal være til at promovere Ubuntu.
<Christian_Arvai>  /
<Zilvador> !
<sbc> Zilvador: værsgo
<ajenbo> !
<Zilvador> snigepige, enhver aktivitet er velkommen og jeg mente ikke, at du skulle være eneansvarlig :). Jeg mente bare, at det kunne være rigtigt godt at skrive nogle navne på områder, så de kunne overskue dette område, måske finde på delopgaver  og eventuelt motivere andre til at hjælpe med.
<Zilvador> Jeg vil også meget gerne hjælpe med, hvis jeg kan :).
<snigepige> !
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai, enig. Vi bor klarlægge hvad vi ønsker, at siden skal bruges til. Efter min mening bør det hovedsageligt være nyheder. /
<sbc> ajenbo: værsgo
<ajenbo> Jeg tror ikke det er fordi FB specefik bliver brugt til support, der er bare nogle der vælger at spørge på FP, og så er det svært at sige de skal gå et andet sted hen for at få svar.
<ajenbo> Sådan er det også med mange andre facebook sider.
<simmdk> !
<sbc> snigepige: værsgo
<snigepige> Zilvador, fint med mig - vi kører videre med det når vi tales ved bagefter :O)
<ajenbo> F.eks. firma sider, eller under skrift indsamliger. Folk er ikke intereaseret i hvad der var meningen FB skulle bruges til, de gør hvad der passer dem der.
<ajenbo>  /
<snigepige>  /
<sbc> simmdk: værsgo
<simmdk> Det gør vel heller ikke så meget at fb-siden bruges til support, det giver bare mere aktivitet... /
<sbc> ajenbo: undskydl, jeg skar dig vist af fortidligt.
<ajenbo> det i orden, sådan er det når man kommer for sent :)
<Zilvador> !
<sbc> Zilvador: værsgo
<Zilvador> simmdk, det kan godt skade, hvis der kommer mange indlæg om mange tilfældige ting uden struktur. Så ender folk med at blokere nyhederne fra siden. Der må meget gerne være et område, hvor der kan gives support, men det bør ikke gå ud over nyhedsstrømmen fra hovedsiden eller være alt for synligt derpå.
<Zilvador> Og det var vist det. :)  /
<simmdk> !
<sbc> simmdk: værsgo
<simmdk> Zilvador, det er rigtigt, så er det måske bedre at skille det ad, på en eller anden måde /
<sbc> så nåede vi vist listen igennem. Er der andet til eventuelt? (og dem som skal på Zilvador liste, bliv venligst hængende.)
<sbc> ... ellers vil jeg sige tak for godt produktivt møde. Blive endelig hængende, så Zilvador kan give jer opgaver :)
<sbc> Tak for god ro og orden.
<Momsemor> Ilm ;-)
<snigepige> Tak for mødet :O)
<Zilvador> Ja, mange tak for et super møde :)
<simmdk> Spændende at følge med i :)
<neglesaks> Tak for mødet allesammen.
<Christian_Arvai> Tak for en god og konstruktiv debat. Jeg har været med i over fem år herinde, og generelt sker der ikke meget i LoCo hen over sommermånederne. Det var derfor en stor fornøjelse at, deltage i dette møde, da det jo viser sig at, der sker rigtigt mange nye og spændende tiltag :)
<Zilvador> Og tak for en god ordstyring :)
<snigepige> +1
<folf> +1
<simmdk> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> :)
<snigepige> Tror vi skal til at holde møde over irc i biografen ogbså - meget mindre bullshit :O) (De andre går ALDRIG med til det)
<Christian_Arvai> heheh
<Zilvador> :D
<Zilvador> Momsemor, mht. at lægge billeder op: Hvad tror du er nemmest? Skal vi lave en fælles Ubuntu One-mappe, hvor de kan komme op eller siger du bare til, når I har noget fra møderne? :)
<Christian_Arvai> Zilvador,  LoCo billeder må i gerne smide op på wordpress i forum
<Christian_Arvai> faktisk helere end gerne, vi vil jo gerne se dem ;)
<Momsemor> En fælles Ubuntu One-mappe ville da være fint, så kan flere jo lægge billeder, artikler mm derop
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai, meget gerne. Så længe det er let og tilgængelig. Og det ville være en stor fordel at have samling på tingene på så få steder som muligt :)
<wangerin> Zil: Kan der laves så vi bare skal uploade dem et eller andet sted, uden en masse bøvl.
<Momsemor> Ligesom Dropbox?
<Zilvador> wangerin, netop min tanke. Uden at kende alt for meget til Wordpress, er jeg bange for, at det kan kræve lidt mere arbejde at lægge dem derop end bare at lægge dem i en mappe.
<wangerin> Jeg kan næsten garantere at vi ikke kommer til at benytte en løsning hvor der skal uploades via et webinterface
<Zilvador> Når vi først har dem, kan vi andre jo hjælpe med at lægge dem op på Wordpress
<simmdk> Mht. Facebook - er der ikke en eller anden indstilling, der gør at det kun er admin(s) der kan oprette ting? Så kommer man udover det der med folk der smider supportspørgsmål der.. Det er måske ikke særlig åbent, men man undgår for meget "støj"
<Zilvador> wangerin, helt i orden. Det skal i få lov til at undgå.
<wangerin> Nemlig. Det kunne være noget dropbox-lignende. Kan ubuntu-one gøre noget med delte mapper?
<Christian_Arvai> wangerin,  det mener jeg
<Zilvador> wangerin, Jep :)
<neglesaks> Ja, Ubuntu One har en elle randen form for public mappe facilitet
<ajenbo> simmdk, man kan helt blokere for kommentar, men nok heller ikke så smart
<wangerin> Jeg er ikke i tvivl om at det kræver at der laves noget woodoo på serveren, men når det skal bruges i praksis duer det ikke hvis det bliver alt for bøvlet.
<simmdk> ajenbo, nej så ryger aktiviteterne hurtigt
<snigepige> simmdk, Zilvador, hvad er det problemet er på fb nu? man ser kun de andres indlæg i den der kasse i siden, er det skidt??
<simmdk> ajenbo, øh.. aktiviteten... 
<ajenbo> Hvis ikke man har Dropbox eller Ubuntu one så er de ikke et hak bedre end WP, nærmest omvendt
<simmdk> snigepige, kigger lige... :)
<wangerin> Nej, men det kunne så løses.
<ajenbo> Og hvis man har det betyder det så ikke at man skal logget ud af ens egen konto go ind på den fælles hvergang man skal lægge noget på det?
<Zilvador> ajenbo, andre forslag? Vi kan godt bruge flere kanaler efter ønske, men det ville være en fordel at samle det.
<simmdk> snigepige, næ, jeg synes det ser ganske ok ud :)
<ajenbo> SSH dem til serveren, så er det bare en linje i terminalen :P
<wangerin> Jeg har et setup kørende hvor nogle enkelte kunder uploaded billeder til os vi dropbox. Systemet kan så tage dem derfra istedet for via vores sftp-server.
<Zilvador> snigepige, det største problem er nok inaktiviteten :). Det er ikke så stort et problem, at der stilles spørgsmål, særligt ikke da det er meget få. Men det kunne være rigtigt godt med noget struktur på siden og en plan for, hvad vi vil bruge den til.
<Zilvador> ajenbo, hvis folk er med på det, så meget gerne. Men nogle er ikke så gode venner med SSH. Hvis du laver en enkel vejledning til det måske... :)
<snigepige> simmdk, Zilvador, ok, jeg var bare lige lidt lost, for kunne ikke se problemet i at folk slog noget op når det nu ikke fylder :O)
<Momsemor> Det skal være enkelt, at uploade ellers gider folk ikke
<Zilvador> Momsemor, wangerin, hvad foretrækker I? En delt mappe (Dropbox, Ubuntu One) eller SSH? Begge kan sandsynligvis uden større besvær stilles til rådighed.
<simmdk> snigepige, havde lige glemt at fansider ikke ligner alm. fb-sider :)
<Momsemor> Jeg kender ikke SSH, så det må blive en delt mappe
<Zilvador> Momsemor, i orden :).
<wangerin> Allerhelst ville jeg ha en krydsplatform, så folk kan smide billeder via dropbox, ubuntu-one, sftp (ssh) alt efter hvad folk selv foretrækker. Jeg bruger selv sftp og dropbox.
<snigepige> simmdk, no worries :O)
<Zilvador> Det må blive et projekt. Det kunne være fedt, hvis nogen ville tage sig af det. I første omgang gør vi Dropbox tilgængelig.
<Momsemor> Valdfrihed er godt, hvis det ikke bliver for besværligt
<wangerin> problemet med dropbox er at hvis jeg uploaded 100Mb, kan jeg ikke slette dem igen uden at de forsvinder fra dropbox og dermed ubuntudk, medmindre at de er blevet kopieret væk
<Zilvador> Momsemor, enig :). Enkelhed er også vigtig.
<simmdk> snigepige, ;-)
<wangerin> Har på arbejde et setup hvor vi afventer at enkelte kunde uploader, og serveren derefter sletter filerne, så de ikke fylder i vore disk-kvote. Forventer at ubuntu-one har det samme problem.
<Zilvador> wangerin, rigtigt. Det er et problem, jeg før er stødt på.
<Zilvador> Men med lidt samtale kan vi hurtigt overføre filer, så de ikke fylder unødigt, hvis I ikke selv ønsker en kopi af filerne :)
<Zilvador> Der findes også andre fildelingstjenester, hvor man hurtig kan lægge dem op og så slette fra egen computer.
<wangerin> Hvis vi ønsker en kopi, kommer de alligevel til at ligge andre steder.
<Zilvador> sbc, mens jeg husker det: Skal vi aftale næste IRC-møde med det samme, så vi får det gjort?
<Momsemor> Hvor meget plads har vi på Ubuntu One?
<Christian_Arvai> Zilvador, det må blive 	man., 28. oktober kl 20.00
<sbc> Zilvador: selvfølgelig. Sidste mandag i oktober, kl. 20.
<wangerin> Mener det er 3Gb som uddeles som standard
<folf> Momsemor, der følger som standard 5GB med når man opretter. 
<Momsemor> og så er det meningen, at du flytter det uploadede over på Ubuntus egen server .... eller hvad?
<Zilvador> Glimrende :)
<Zilvador> Momsemor, jep. Det hjælper vi gerne med til for at det gøres så let som muligt
<Momsemor> Ok, så har vist selv jeg fattet det ;-)
<wangerin> Så så røg næste møde i kalenderen kan jeg se ;-)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: IRC møde mandag d. 28. oktober 2013 kl. 20 | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Zilvador> Super :)
<Momsemor> Mere??
<Zilvador> Momsemor, har du billeder på nuværende tidspunkt, som skal deles?
<Momsemor> Jeg har da lidt
<Zilvador> Godt. Jeg kontakter dig lige, når det er sat op :)
<Momsemor> Fint..... så vil jeg lige installere et par Ubuntuer inden sengetid ;-)  Tak for i aften. Hej hej...
<Zilvador> Momsemor, selv tak :). Hej hej
<Zilvador> snigepige, så er det vist vores tur :). Jeg skal lige høre, hvad Kulturnatten går ud på?
<snigepige> kulturmødet
<snigepige> to sek :O)
<Zilvador> Ah...ja :)
<snigepige> her er link først http://www.kulturmoedet.dk/forside.aspx ...
<snigepige> ...nu var jeg ikke selv så meget hjemme da de holdt det i år, men det var, som jeg har fået det fortalt, ret alsidigt, men godt nok med en del fokus på det man 'traditionelt' kalder kultur
<snigepige> men
<snigepige> tænker at man måske kunne snakke godt for sagen hvis man lagde sig i selen og underbyggede at at tale om kultur uden at have it, medier og det digitale med er ved at være lettere oldnordisk
<snigepige> Ved ikke om det kunne gå, men det ville eksponere os meget; I år var ALT overnatning i en radius af 3 km ca udsolgt og det var første gang det blev holdt, så det bliver nok større næste år
<Zilvador> Spændende ide. Og man kunne snakke om friheden bag Ubuntu, hvilket da nok kunne snakkes om med fokus på kultur
<Zilvador> Er der mulighed for at holde foredrag eller ville det være en stand og plakater?
<snigepige> Yep
<Zilvador> Begge?
<snigepige> Ja altså jeg tænker at hvis vi er ude i god tid burde det være muligt at få lokaler (ellers arbejder jeg lissom i en biograf med ret gode muligheder for skærme jo)
<Zilvador> Fedt :)
<snigepige> 21-23 august og det kunne være fint med bemanding et eller andet sted - tænker evt ungdomskoles edb lokaler?
<Zilvador> Lad os da prøve at planlægge noget. Vi kan forberede et oplæg med en præsentation eller lignende og skaffe materialer til en stand evt.. 
<Zilvador> Er I flere, der kan hjælpe til?
<wangerin> Øv. Det er vist nok samtidig med at ser er kulturnat i Sønderborg i 2014 (eller i hvert fald fredag )
<Zilvador> Hmm...ærgerligt sammentræf.
<wangerin> Kan det passe at det er torsdag til lørdag?
<snigepige> wangerin, æv da
<snigepige> Vi skal have et super oplæg i hvert fald for at få det igennem, jeg har måske en kontakt der kan tage det med til møde når vi har noget
<wangerin> Der står 21. - 23. august 2014 på siden. Det er torsdag til lørdag
<Zilvador> snigepige, så vi giver ham et oplæg, som han kan arbejde med?
<snigepige> Jeg ved det ikke, jeg kan evt prøve at høre ham hvad der skal til for at vi kan komme med hvis han ved noget om det. Han er godt nok lokal, og jeg ved ikke om det med hvem der deltager bliver besluttet på et meget højere sted.
<Zilvador> snigepige, jeg tror, at det ville være en rigtig god ide at skabe kontakt til dem for at høre om mulighederne for at deltage :). Det skal jeg gerne gøre
<snigepige> Ok, så kan vi evt snakkes ved bagefter? Jeg kan nok mest hjælpe med det lokal-praktiske jo, evt have nogen til at overnatte og hjælpe med stand og måske biografen
<Zilvador> snigepige, Super. Det siger vi. Tror du, at vi kan bruge biografen på nogen måde også i samme forbindelse?
<snigepige> I år blev vi bedt om at stille lokaler til rådighed udenfor almindelige forestillinger og det bliver vi nok også næste år, så vi skal bare lægge belæg på den
<Zilvador> Biograflokaler? Eller er der også foredragslokaler?
<snigepige> vi har kun biografsale i bio, men der er lokaler på biblioteket også til almindelige møder/foredrag og sådan. 
<Zilvador> snigepige, super. Godt at vide, hvad vi har at gøre med :)
<snigepige> Yep.
<snigepige> min mail er gryskaarup@gmail.com hvis du skal fange mig engang og jeg ikke er herinde
<Zilvador> Godt. Den skriver jeg lige ned
<Zilvador> snigepige, mht. Twitter. Hvilken slags indlæg mener du kunne være relevante at lægge derop?
<snigepige> Jamen jeg ved det faktisk ikke, som jeg skrev er jeg meget bagud, så jeg ved knapt hvad der er at gøre med
<snigepige> men f.eks det med at der er nye guides nu og hvordan det er ændret nu ville være relevant
<snigepige> (undskyld jeg ikke er så hurtig, multitasker lige med planlægning af flere ting)
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> God ide. Hver gang en ny guide bliver opdateret, kunne det i teorien blive skrevet på Twitter.
<Zilvador> Men nok højest en gang om dagen om det.
<snigepige> for eksempel ja
<snigepige> og også arrangementer (når/hvis der er nogen)
<Christian_Arvai> jeg vil regne med at, vi kan holde mindst en ny guide om ugen i snit 
<Zilvador> Jeg tror, at det kunne være fint med en liste over emner, som vi kunne bruge Twitter til at reklamere for. (og også FB for den sags skyld)
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai, helt perfekt.
<Zilvador> snigepige, vil du være med til at lave sådan en liste?
<Zilvador> En form for strategi for, hvad vi vil bruge Twitter til og hvor ofte vi vil skrive på den :)
<snigepige> Zilvador, yups
<Zilvador> Fedt. Jeg skriver lige dit navn på den opgave.
<snigepige> bare iorden
<Christian_Arvai> nu er jeg ret meget inde i arbejdet med guides, så jeg ved hvornår at de nye udkommer. skal jeg smide en besked på FB, hver gang at vi opretter nye guides?
<snigepige> PS: Vi skal IKKE gøre som polisen der HVER dag skrivber 'hver dag offentliggører vi et udsnit af døgnraportebn. Du kan se det her: [link]"
<snigepige> Hver. Eneste. Dag.
<Zilvador> Netop. Det ville være at spamme følgerne og gøre den kedelig.
<Zilvador> Den slags skal vi meget gerne have med på sådan en liste/strategi. Hvad gør vi og hvad gør vi ikke.
<snigepige> Christian_Arvai, Jep. Var det Anders og Søren der havde login til twitter pt?
<Christian_Arvai> ja
<snigepige> Ok, må lige prøve at fange dem så og få det også
<Christian_Arvai> fang anders via forum
<snigepige> har lige sendt en sms til det nummer jeg har på ham
<Zilvador> Vi skal meget gerne have lavet det samme for FB. Den bliver lidt en åben opgave på listen.
<Zilvador> Det skal også gerne fremgå, hvordan de to kanaler skiller sig ud
<Zilvador> wangerin, har I billeder eller omtale fra jeres medvirken i Kulturnatten?
<snigepige> Zilvador, skal det beskrives hvordan de adskiller sig? Er det ikke dobbeltarbejde i stedet for bare at lave guidelines til FB og guidelibnes til Twitter?
<Zilvador> snigepige, Jo, jeg mente ikke nødvendigvis, at det skal fremhæves :). Det skal bare være til at få øje på, at de har forskellige formål.
<Zilvador> At vores guidelnes for de to ikke er ens.
<Christian_Arvai> hvad med at skrive de guidelines under forums artikler? så er de til at finde
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai, det kunne være en ide.
<snigepige> De kommer vel til at overlappe på en del ting, men formidlingen er anderledes?
<Zilvador> snigepige, enig, men vi vil nok ikke komme med så mange opdateringer på FB og der kan derfor nok være en del ting, som vi ikke vil nævne derpå.
<Zilvador> Eller gentage :)
<Christian_Arvai> Zilvador, vi kunne oprette en katagori der hedder "Promotion"
<Zilvador> Twitter kunne jo også bruges til påmindelser om Ubuntu-udgivelser eller IRC-møder
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai, hmm...måske bedre med "Markedsføring" eller lignende. Jeg kunne vist godt misforstå "Promotion" :)
<Zilvador> Men god ide
<snigepige> Ok, jeg har fanget Anders nu, foreslår at han, Søren og jeg snakker sammen om twittersamarbejde og så vender tilbage?
<Zilvador> snigepige, Super. Jeg ser frem til at høre mere :)
<snigepige> fint
<snigepige> så smutter jeg - kan I hygge jer
<Christian_Arvai> Zilvador,  jeg opretter det nu. Hvad vil du have ind under Beskrivelse?
<Zilvador> snigepige, tak og i lige måde. God aften.
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai, hmm...hvordan lyder "Retningslinjer for og forslag til markedsføringsinitiativer af Ubuntu Danmark"?
<Christian_Arvai> Jeg ville nok dele den lidt op. "Retningslinjer for markedsføringsinitiativer af Ubuntu Danmark" under artikler. Selve SP og forslag ville jeg holde inde i  forum, hvor at flere læser det
<Zilvador> God ide :). SÃ¥ holder vi denne del mere formel og struktureret
<Christian_Arvai> lidt i samme stil som de nye guides, bare med tråden under "Projekt: Ubuntu"
<Christian_Arvai> så kan du finde den inde i WP nu. du skal selvfølgeligt oprette en artikel først, før end at den kan ses ude under katagorier
<Zilvador> Godt :). Jeg ser på det, så snart jeg har noget konkret. Tak for det.
<Christian_Arvai> det var så lidt
<Zilvador> Så er der list læsning http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=17893
<Christian_Arvai> Zilvador, fandt du ud af om vi kan score nogle flere gratis cd'er
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai, det virker til at være muligt. Sidst var stemningen dog lidt blandt mht. om det var nødvendigt. Hvor mange synes du, at jeg skal spørge om?
<Christian_Arvai> 100 i år
<Zilvador> Af 12.04 LTS?
<Christian_Arvai> hmmm, det vil jeg mene
<Zilvador> Godt. Det videreformidler jeg.
<Zilvador> Nu må jeg vist sige tak for i aften.
<Christian_Arvai> vi ses
<Zilvador> Jep. Vi ses. God aften.
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2014-09-30
<Zilvador> Godaften mads- 
<Zilvador> Godaften Blueeyez 
<Blueeyez> Hej Zilvador :-)
<Zilvador> Så strømmer det ind :). Godaften Momsemor 
<Momsemor> Godaften :-)
<Blueeyez> God opbakning :-D
<Zilvador> Jaaa! :)
<Zilvador> Søren har meldt afbud. Men jeg vil tro, at Christian Arvai også kommer.
<Zilvador> Og måske wangerin, hvis vi er heldige
<Blueeyez> Christian var vidst lidt usikker på om han nåede det
<Blfriis> Godaften til jer alle
<Zilvador> Godaften Blfriis 
<Momsemor> Hej, hej 
<Zilvador> Godt. Det kan være, at vi bare skal starte så.
<Zilvador> Det er jo en lidt tom agenda umiddelbart
<Zilvador> Agenda:
<Zilvador> *Navnerunde samt valg af dirigent og referent
<Zilvador> *Behandling af indkomne forslag
<Zilvador> *Eventuelt
<Zilvador> Gad vide, om vi også kan få henning3 og Klumben med :)
<Zilvador> Nå...første punkt: Navnerunde
<Zilvador> Daniel Ejsing-Duun, loco-kontakt for Ubuntu Danmark, København
<Momsemor> Jannie - Hadsten - MB
<Blfriis> Brian Friis Randers
<Blueeyez> Kenneth - Esbjerg
 * Zilvador puffer til mads-...i tilfælde af, at han vil være med :)
<Zilvador> Godt. Næste punkt er behandling af de indkomne forslag
<Momsemor> Hej TH
<Zilvador> Der er ingen, så det er hurtigt klaret.
<Zilvador> Godaften thelligsoe!
<thelligsoe> Godaften!
<Zilvador> Godt at se, at webklienten også virker :)
<mads-> Hov - ja, jeg deltager da også. Mads Ravn - Aarhus
<Zilvador> Super :)
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Jeg glemte egentlig at udvælge en dirigent og referent...men jeg påtager mig gerne ansvaret, hvis ingen er imod det.
<Zilvador> Det er vist ikke den store byrde i denne omgang
<Blfriis> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<thelligsoe> +1
<Zilvador> Næste punkt er eventuelt.
<Momsemor> !
<Zilvador> Ja, Momsemor
<Momsemor> Èn fra Aarhus har et ønske, om at vores kalender kommer ud og ligge på forsiden
<Momsemor> over and out
<Zilvador> God ide. Jeg mener egentlig, at wangerin var i gang med at se på noget lignende.
<Momsemor> Det lyder godt /
<Zilvador> Og Anders måske også.
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Desværre har de ikke været med de sidste par møder. Jeg tror, at jeg laver et punkt, der hedder opfølgning næste gang, hvor vi kan se på de forslag, der ikke er kommet svar på endnu
<Momsemor> God idé
<Zilvador> Og jeg håber stadig på, at folk kommer med forslag og kommentarer, så snart de har noget, de gerne vil have gennemgået til mødet :)
<Zilvador> Hvordan går det ellers med møderne, Jannie?
<Momsemor> Fint, vi kan godt mærke, at sommeren er ved, at være ovre ;-)
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ der kommer mere interesse for at deltage? :)
<Momsemor> I aftes var der én ny og vi var 8 ialt, eller hvad TH?
<thelligsoe> det var vist deromkring. vi havde halvtravlt :-)
<Momsemor> Der var lidt travlt, så jeg glemte, at tælle ;-)
<Zilvador> Godt at høre! :) Super at I holder gang i møderne!
<Zilvador> Travlt med at hjælpe de deltagende?
<Momsemor> Jep..... 
<Zilvador> Dejligt
<Momsemor> Installation, installation, installation......
<Zilvador> Godt at folk er med på at prøve det.
<Zilvador> Og er de glade? Beholder de systemerne?
<Momsemor> Det er min opfattelse :-)
<Zilvador> Super :)
<thelligsoe> Det tror jeg også :-)
<Blueeyez> Hvordan foregår de møder egentligt?
<Momsemor> Den tager du TH, ikke?
<Momsemor> og BF?
<Momsemor> Jeg er træt i armene ;-)
<Blfriis> jo det kan jeg godt i hvert fald for randers
<Zilvador> Hehe
<thelligsoe> og jeg århus. Randers først?
<Blfriis>  i Randers køre vi ikke noget fast program, der møder ca mellem 6 og 12 stk op
<Blueeyez> hvoraf de 6 er stabile eller?
<Blfriis> så yder vi hjælp til dem som trænger og viser de nye hvordan det virker i grove træk.. vi er i hvertfald 3 som har været med hvergang bortset fra en enkelt måske
<Blueeyez> ja okay :-)
<thelligsoe> I århus er det også meget løst. Nogle få gange har vi tænkt over et emne vi gerne vil igennem, en lille fremlægning, men ofte kommer tiden til at gå med andre småproblemer og spørgsmål.
<Momsemor> og installation ;-)
<thelligsoe> :-)
<Blueeyez> ja, Ubuntu / linux er omfattende når det er lidt løst :-) og man s kal jo gøre det problemfrit
<Zilvador> Godaften wangerin
<Zilvador> Det lyder da til, at I har været gode til at få folk med til møderne
<Zilvador> Og få dem til at være interesserede og komme tilbage :)
<wangerin> Aften - så lige der var  blevet priket til mig ;-)
<Zilvador> Hæhæ
<Zilvador> Du har måske også noget, du vil dele, wangerin? Sker der noget i din region? :)
<wangerin> Vi har travlt hernede.
<Momsemor> Kaffe og socialt samvær betyder nok også lidt :-)
<Blfriis> ja det er vigtigt
<Blueeyez> wangerin hvor nede er det? :-)
<wangerin> Der har vel været 15-20 mand til installfester i sønderborg hhv aabnraa de sidste par måneder. Samt 2 x udstillinger i området med god søgning og stor interesse fra de besøgende. /
<Momsemor> Flot :-)
<Zilvador> Super. Hvilke udstillinger er det?
<wangerin> Kulturnat i Sønderborg, samt et lokalt arrangemet med  lignede koncept med diverse foreninger og små-firmaer som udstillede deres aktiviteter.
<Zilvador> Kulturnatten var august, ikke?
<wangerin> Jo
<Zilvador> Super
<thelligsoe> Lyder spændende.
<Zilvador> Hvis du har billeder fra udstillingerne eller installfesterne, må du meget gerne dele :)
<wangerin> Det ene sted fik vi en kommentar fra forældrene til en gammel klassekammerat: "Gratis grogrammer til at erstatte windows - det må være en hoax. Men nu har han mødt nogle af dem ba projkter, så nu kommer han nok forbi og skal brøve at se havd det er for noget" /
<Zilvador> Haha
<Blueeyez> fedt :-)
<wangerin> Jeg har lidt billeder fra det andet arrangement ( www.aktivigdag.dk ) Ved Kulturnatten havde vi nok at gøre med at holde pavilionnen stående, og regnen ude af pcerne ;-)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Du må meget gerne lægge billeder op på Dropbox, når du får tid
<Blueeyez> Velkommen joevser :-)
<wangerin> De kommer derop på et tidspunkt - Så kan vores fine nye bannere vist også blive vist :-)
<Zilvador> Godaften joevser 
<Zilvador> Godt at høre, wangerin! :)
<joevser> Tak
<Zilvador> Jeg kan jo lige påpege som en indskudt bemærkning, at Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn jo udkommer d. 23. oktober, så der kommer nok snart en ny runde installationer til møderne
<joevser> Det er vist en lidt sløv omgand med medlemmer
<Momsemor> Tror vi bliver på 14.04 ;-)
<Zilvador> Momsemor, forståeligt :)
<Zilvador> Og god ide...særligt for nye
<Momsemor> Jep...
<Zilvador> Jeg kan ellers nævne, at jeg har modtaget fire (!) eksemplarer af The Official Ubuntu Book på vegne af Ubuntu Danmark. Jeg forstår ikke helt hvorfor...og som altid er det lidt spøjst for os som forening at modtage fysiske bøger...men nu har vi dem.
<wangerin> Vi blier også vel Lubuntu 14.04 og til dels Mint og Ubuntu, medmindre folk insisterer på andet.
<Blueeyez> Zilvador plejer i at få dem digitalt da?
<wangerin> Vi det ikke en ide at fordel dem i de forskellige områder hvor der er aktivitet?
<Momsemor> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, de siger, at de også tilbyder dem digitalt, men jeg har endnu ikke modtaget dem
<Blueeyez> okay :-)
<Zilvador> wangerin, meget gerne.
<Zilvador> Hvad siger I til, at jeg sender en til Aarhus og en til Sønderborg?
<Momsemor> +1
<wangerin> +1
<thelligsoe> +1
<Zilvador> (Aarhus -> Hadsten :) )
<Blueeyez> God ide :-)
<Zilvador> Godt. Det sørger jeg for.
<Zilvador> Momsemor, der er i øvrigt nogle DVD'er på vej i din retning :)
<Momsemor> Det er fint, men jeg har ikke set ham fra Kolding siden, men han dukker vel op igen
<Zilvador> Når han gør, har du dem hvert fald
<wangerin> Hvor meget person-sammenfald er der på hadsten, randers og århus? Jeg ved ikke om det kunne være relevat med flere deroppe -  så længe der ikke er den store aktivitet flere steder
<thelligsoe> først og fremmest jannie :-)
<Momsemor> Det er vist kun mig, der figurerer alle tre steder
<Zilvador> Ellers siger I bare til :)
<Zilvador> I så måske også, at Søren luftede ideen om af underinddele loco'er på Facebook
<Momsemor> To eksemplarer ville være fint
<wangerin> Tænke bare om det var bedre med to kopier omkring århus hvor de måske vil blive brugt, i stedet for at de står på en reol et eller andet sted
<Zilvador> wangerin, enig.
<mads-> Er der mange aktive medlemmer omkring Aarhus?
<wangerin> der er aktivitet i både århus, hadsten og randers. 
<Zilvador> Er der andet, der har noget til Eventuelt?
<Zilvador> *Er der andre
<Blueeyez> Merchandises :-))
<Momsemor> Vi har ingen medlemslister, men kig her: https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuRanders?ref=bookmarks
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, hvad tænker du? :)
<Blueeyez> kender du linuxpusher.com?
<Zilvador> Ja
<Blueeyez> Det er det eneste sted i DK at købe merchandises :-/
<Blueeyez> Ubuntu relateret
<Blueeyez> mig bekendt
<Zilvador> Sandt. Det afspejler nok markedet for tiden
<Blueeyez> Har der været bedre tider? Oo
<Zilvador> Tja...jeg mener, at der har været andre
<Zilvador> Martin Pihl havde vist noget på et tidspunkt.
<Blueeyez> ja, men tænker på om Ubuntu danmark kunne gøre noget på det område?
<Blueeyez> Det er trodsalt PR
<wangerin> Vi (alslug)  fik lavet vores egne specielle thirtsh og andet hos vistaprint til rimeligt billige penge
<Blueeyez> må man godt det ifht copyright mht Ubuntu brandet?
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, så snart vi får sat styr på økonomien igen og vi finder et sted at bruge det, er det helt sikkert en mulighed :)
<wangerin> og andet pr-matriale i øvrigt også ;-) se eksempler på alslug.wfz.dk
<Blueeyez> Zilvador hvor meget styr skal der på økonomien? :-)
<Momsemor> Ups, ja økonomi, det var jo det vi skulle snakke om, men det må vi have på næste møde
<wangerin> blueyez: Vi har så ikke ubuntu p vores matrialer, men eget logo og layout. Men der skulle ikke være noget problem i det
<Blueeyez> okay, det da rart at høre :-)
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, vi har mistet vores primære indtægtskilde, så vi skal meget gerne have den tilbage.
<Blueeyez> Hvad var dens værdi på pr mdr?
<Zilvador> Momsemor, sandt. Men det var vist nicky eller Arvai, der skulle se på det og de er desværre ikke med i dag
<Momsemor> kunne bare huske, der var noget, men ikke hvad og nu kunne jeg pludselig huske det :-(
<Blueeyez> Zilvador hvor meget fik i pr mdr i jeres primære indtægtskilde?
<Zilvador> Nuværende aktion er stadig at få Google Adsense tilbage. Jeg håber, at der er fremgang på det område
<Momsemor> Krydser fingre
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, regnskab for 2013 https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=19149
<Zilvador> Lige over 200 per måned
<Zilvador> Lige over 200 per måned, vil jeg tro
<Blueeyez> okay det jo ikke meget
<Zilvador> Men det var mere end vores udgifter
<Zilvador> Hvis du har ideer til andre indtægter, er jeg meget interesseret :)
<Zilvador> *indtægtskilder
<Blueeyez> Hentyder os blot til at min pt sponsorering på linuxtracker.com kunne blive lidt justeret over på jer
<Blueeyez> .org
<Zilvador> Sponsorering?
<Blueeyez> ja, har doneret 150 USD til dem i 2 mdrs tid
<Momsemor> Reklame?
<Blueeyez> nope
<Zilvador> Ahh
<Blueeyez> hader reklamer
<Zilvador> Du må naturligvis gerne donere :). Det er helt op til dig.
<Blueeyez> Hvis blot det gør at i undlader reklamer :-))
<Zilvador> Det gør det :)
<Blueeyez> og at i holder jer oppe
<Zilvador> I et stykke tid i hvert fald :)
<Blueeyez> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/doner/
<Blueeyez> Zilvador hvis du vil sørge for det kommer op på siden :-)
<Blueeyez> oppe i menuen eller noget (Synligt sted)
<Blueeyez> du må godt rette fejl i det
<Zilvador> Jeg ser lige efter, om det passer med andre retningslinjer, men ellers skal jeg nok gøre det synligt :)
<Blueeyez> Super :-)
<Zilvador> Ellers nogen, der har nogeT?
<Blueeyez> syspro.dk - Ubuntu forhandler :-)
<Blueeyez> eller pc sælger men med Ubuntu
<Zilvador> :)
<Blueeyez> dog medfølger der windows licens
<Zilvador> Jeg tror godt, at vi kan lukke det officielle møde.
<Zilvador> Så kan snakken fortsætte herefter
<Zilvador> Tak for god ro og orden! :)
<Blueeyez> Tak for god ledelse ;-)
<Momsemor> Tak for et godt møde
<Blfriis> selv tak da hej hej
<thelligsoe> Tak for i aften
<joevser> Tak og det var så det
<Zilvador> Selv tak!
<Momsemor> Næste møde er tirsdag d. 28. oktober klokken 20.00
<Blueeyez> Ser frem  til det :-)
<Zilvador> Jep. FB-opslag er på vej :)
<Blueeyez> Zilvador er bank informationerne på siden korrekte?
<joevser> hvad med at få flere med
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, det finder jeg lige ud af
<Blueeyez> ;-)
<Zilvador> joevser, du inviterer bare alle dem, du kender
<Momsemor> TH: har du fået min mail?
<joevser> det er jo lidt småt her på sjælland faxe
<thelligsoe> Jannie: Ja, jeg kigger på det.
<Zilvador> joevser, Vi har en FB-beginhed, der kan deles
<Momsemor> Fint, hej, hej....
<Zilvador> *begivenhed
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, spændende forhandler på syspro.dk. Jeg har vist hørt om den, men havde helt glemt den igen
<Blueeyez> Ja, han fortalte om den til et møde herinde for noget tid siden :-)
<Blueeyez> forleden tjekkede jeg blot om shoppen var oppe og det er den
<Blueeyez> Det jeg tænker er mest om vi kan lave få en webshop der KUN vedrører linux (Ingen microsoft) men til fornuftige penge
<Blueeyez> Lidt ligesom Microsoft samarbejder med Hardware producenter
<Blueeyez> og Software producenter
<Blueeyez> så kunne Ubuntudanmark.dk jo os gøre sådan :-)
<Blueeyez> Så behøver i jo ikke eje det
<Zilvador> Hmm...jeg forstår vist ikke helt :)
<Zilvador> Hvem skulle så eje webshoppen?
<Blueeyez> Det gør han
<Zilvador> Ah...gennem syspro.dk, mener du
<Blueeyez> jep :-)
<Zilvador> Der skal jo være et marked for det.
<Zilvador> MM-vision har vist også forsøgt lidt med Linux-produkter
<Blueeyez> Der skal være et marked før man kan købe :-)
<Blueeyez> mm-vision ligger laaaaangt væk for mig :/
<Zilvador> Men hvis det ikke er en fritidsbeskæftigelse og hvis kunderne kræver fuld support, kræver det som regel mere indtjening...og så er Linux desværre som regel ikke nok
<Zilvador> MM-vision sender gerne med pakke :)
<Blueeyez> Det er jo der i har grupperne :-)
<Blueeyez> Ja, men jeg kan ikke få klarhed om Ubuntu kan køre optimalt på alle deres bærbare eller ej
<Zilvador> Hvordan skulle grupperne hjælpe? :)
<Blueeyez> De får folk til jo
<Blueeyez> og kan anbefale en shop at købe bærbar til formålet
<Zilvador> Jeg kan bekræfte, at det IKKE kører optimalt på alle deres bærbare. Jeg har både gode og dårlige erfaringer
<Zilvador> Min nuværende computer er fra dem og virker perfekt
<Blueeyez> Hvilken model har du?
<Zilvador> Senere købte jeg dog en anden, der ikke virkede for godt og som de ikke ville tage ansvar for
<Zilvador> Hmm...gammel en fra 2010
<Zilvador> De sælger den ikke længere
<Blueeyez> ja okay :-/ Men du kan se min problemstilling som jo komme frem ved alle forhandlere..
<Blueeyez> yderligmere så er jeg tvunget til at ha en med lidt kræfter i, da jeg jo bruger zoom
<Zilvador> Der findes heldigvis anmeldelser på vores forum
<Zilvador> Nogle gange anmelder brugere computere fra MM-vision
<Zilvador> Og der findes jo også wiki-sider, hvor brugere lægger virkende hardware-sammensætninger op
<Zilvador> De kan være en god hjælp
<Blueeyez> ja, men det jeg tænker er om nogen i Ubuntudanmark har godt kendskab til det område som måske kunne gøre at Ubuntudanmark kan henvise til syspro.dk som sælger bærbare der virker out of the box så at sige
<Blueeyez> Hvis Ubuntu skal markedsføres skal priserne mm jo være attraktive
<Zilvador> Hvis syspro.dk kan garantere det, kunne det være en mulighed, at grupperne selv anbefalede siden
<Blueeyez> Det er jo et samarbejde du kunne se på med dem :-)
<Blueeyez> Kan godt se det nemmere at købe en med Windows og fjerne Widnwos, men når man ikke ønsker at have noget med Windows at gøre..
<Zilvador> Sandt...det gør det lidt sværere
<Zilvador> Det er snarere et samarbejde mellem grupperne selv og syspro, tror jeg :)
<Zilvador> Men det er en god ide...så længe syspro vil påtage sig ansvaret
<Blueeyez> Tja Ubuntudanmark samler dem vel? :-)
<Blueeyez> fx de Ubuntu handbooks du har, dem får grupperne jo via Ubuntudanmark så Ubuntudanmark er jo portalen for Ubuntu/Linux brugere i Danmark
<Blueeyez> Ved godt Linuxin os er, men de har en anden attitude end ubuntudanmark
<Zilvador> Det er helt rigtigt. Og vi formidler naturligvis gerne kontakten.
<Zilvador> Men jeg tænker, at vi nok mere vil være et sløvende led fremfor at kontakten foregår direkte :)
<Zilvador> Men jeg noterer mig din ide og vender den med Jannie og Henning ved næste lejlighed.
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ er der referat: https://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2014/09/30/irc-moede-30-september-2014/
<Blueeyez> Tænker nu os på nye grupper i DK kan dermed forbinde til det hurtigt og nemt takket være jer :-)
<Zilvador> Det håber vi i hvert fald :)
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, var det ikke noget for dig at komme med i bestyrelsen?
<Zilvador> Du er forholdsvis aktiv til møderne
<Zilvador> Du kunne være en god hjælp :)
<Blueeyez> Ville meget gerne, men er bange for at få for meget på mig..
<Zilvador> Det er helt forståeligt :). Det kræver nu nærmest ingenting som minimum
<Zilvador> Og næste valg er jo også først til maj
<Blueeyez> Tja, men hvad foretager i jer i bestyrelsen?
<Blueeyez> altså poster etc
<Zilvador> Vi foretager os primært opfølgning på de punkter, der bliver taget op på møderne.
<Zilvador> Posterne er formand, loco-kontakt, kasserer, revisor, bestyrelsesmedlemmer og suppleanter
<Blueeyez> Hvad er suppleanter?
<Blueeyez> altså deres funktionaliteter i UDK
<Blueeyez> nå ja, bestyrelsen ^^
<Blueeyez> vil da overveje
<Blueeyez> der er tid endnu jo
<Zilvador> Suppleanter har reelt set intet ansvar. De skal bare træde til i bestyrelsen, hvis andre medlemmer ikke kan fortsætte
<Zilvador> Der er masser af tid :). Jeg synes helt sikkert, at du skal overveje det.
<Blueeyez> hvordan så med kontakt IRL (Nu bor jeg jo ret langt fra jer)
<Blueeyez> antager i vel mødes?
<Zilvador> Nogle af os mødes faktisk ikke...netop på grund af afstanden.
<Blueeyez> Ja okay :-)
<Blueeyez> Ja for der en del vej fra Esbjerg jo ^^
<Zilvador> De mødes lokalt i Aarhus-området og vi har også haft møder i København
<Zilvador> Er der? :)
<Blueeyez> møder i Esbjerg? Nope, ingen aktiviteter
<Blueeyez> ud fra hvad jeg har set
<Blueeyez> eneste Ubuntu aktivist er mig ^^
<Zilvador> Vi har diskuteret ideen om at holde videokonferencer i stedet for møder, men der har ikke rigtig været stemning.
<Blueeyez> kræver os noget at sætte op mm..
<Blueeyez> IRC er bedre :-)
<Zilvador> Det er hvert fald nemmere :)
<Zilvador> Men det ville være fedt, hvis vi kunne få flere med fra Esbjerg
<Blueeyez> og meget mere letvægtigt :-)
<Blueeyez> ja, gør os mit, sidder med en bærbar der skal smides Ubuntu på :-)
<Zilvador> Men også noget teknisk. Der er mange, der ikke ved, hvad IRC er
<Zilvador> Og som derfor aldrig ville komme med til møderne
<Blueeyez> Ja, men i skilter nu heller ikke med det ;-)
<Zilvador> Med IRC?
<Zilvador> Eller med møderne?
<Blueeyez> IRC.. Synes selv jeres sides layout er lidt træls
<Blueeyez> er dog ikke selv god til den del heller ej
<Blueeyez> sidder og får baghjul af WonderCMS som virker meget simpelt..
<Blueeyez> bare ikke for mig ^^
<Zilvador> Hvilken side? Ubuntudanmark.dk?
<Blueeyez> jep
<Zilvador> Og hvordan kan vi skilte med det? :)
<Zilvador> Ja, den kunne godt trænge til en forbedring. Det kunne være fedt at få en webgrafiker ombord
<Blueeyez> Blot opsætning af sidens design
<Zilvador> Hvis du har mod på at forbedre det, er du meget velkommen :)
<Blueeyez> for mig at se har i vildt meget unødvendig tekst, men jeg ved os der er folk der kan lide meget læsning
<Zilvador> Så laver vi en testside, hvor vi kan eksperimentere lidt på
<Zilvador> Jeg tror, at du har ret
<Blueeyez> Har prøvet, men wordpress er ikke nemt med en opløsning på 1280 x 768 og ikke meget bedre kombineret  med zoom ^^
<Blueeyez> vil dog påpege at linux er bedre, da man slipper for virusser mm
<Zilvador> :)
<Blueeyez> Derfor jeg prøvede WnderCMS, men føler jeg gør noget forkert
<Zilvador> Jeg kender det slet ikke.
<Blueeyez> okay, fandt det os via en linux distro der benytter det
<Blueeyez> 4mlinux bruger det
<Zilvador> Hvordan er det i forhold til Wordpress?
<Zilvador> Du sagde simpelt.
<Zilvador> Har det også plugins mm?
<Blueeyez> http://www.4mlinux.com/index.php?page=home
<Blueeyez> altså wordpress har jo mange fordele i forhold til
<Blueeyez> ja, men meget begrænset / næsten igen
<Blueeyez> ingen
<wangerin> Sikke en aktivitet i aften ;-)
<Zilvador> Er der fordele ved WonderCMS?
<Blueeyez> Det er letvægtigt
<Zilvador> wangerin, mødet er nu ovre, men vi snakker videre :)
<Blueeyez> det er pænt på gamle og nye skærme
<Blueeyez> WXGA+ og TFT skærme
<Blueeyez> hvor wordpress er bedst på WXGA+ med min HD ready opløsning
<Zilvador> Fedt :).
<Zilvador> Men det må man næsten også kunne sætte op i Wordpress
<Zilvador> Jeg har dog ikke selv erfaring med det
<wangerin> Det kommer jo an på hvordan det er sat op. Det er ikke specifikt på nogle cms-systemer. Men Ja. de har alle deres fordele i standard-opsætningerne
<Zilvador> Ikke mht opløsninger
<Blueeyez> Samme her, men problemet ved wordpress er os når du skal redigere det
<Zilvador> Hvorfor er det et problem?
<Blueeyez> fordi det passer bedste på HD ready skærme (minimum)
<Blueeyez> og det er min ikke
<Zilvador> Jeg tror nu også, at man kan tilpasse det små skærme. Men det kræver måske en indsats.
<Blueeyez> og deres admin panel virker uoverskueligt efter min mening og ud fra hvad andre mener
<Blueeyez> ja og værst af alt er alle de temaer som jo egentligt var bedre hvis det hele var små komponenter og ikke 1 stort
<wangerin> De wordpress-systemer jeg har leget med har da nu ikke været noget problem på mine 1280 og 1024 px brede skærme, så HD - nej det er ikke nødvendigt
<Blueeyez> Husk høj kontrast i Ubuntu (Det gør livet lidt mere besværligt, men læsning nemmere)
<Blueeyez> og at jeg  har zoom
<Zilvador> Det er vist noget, de stadig arbejder lidt på
<Zilvador> Eller...mener du høj kontrast eller høj opløsning?
<Blueeyez> begge dele :-) I ubuntu i system indstillinger under tilgængelighed
<Blueeyez> og med større tekst aktiveret os
<Blueeyez> wangerin er du god til webside programmering?
<Zilvador> Aha...det med kontrasten har ikke været et problem for mig :)
<wangerin> Nope. Jeg er god til at putte funktionaliet in i en side, men til layout/grafik er jeg en spade.
<Zilvador> Det er også sådan omtrent mit niveau
<Blueeyez> ja okay, hvad med sådan noget her: http://wondercms.com/
<Blueeyez> Hvis i kigger i koden i det.. (Mit problem er dog at mine ændringer  i .php filen ikke fungere)
<wangerin> Her er den seneste tid rodet med integrering af medlemskatotek / paypal / bank / regnskab (e-conomic)  til Raket Madsen Støttegruppe
<Blueeyez> Okay, ret omfattende ^^
<wangerin> Samt netværk, så vi kan streame fra den næste motortest om 1½ uge ;-)
<wangerin> Jg vi skulle gerne ha det til at køre så automatisk som overhovedet muligt, å kassereren ikke drukner i administrativt arbejde. (Jeg er formand)
<Blueeyez> heh ja det er da rarest :-)
<Zilvador> Spændende :)
<Zilvador> Hvad bruger I til at streame?
<wangerin> Hvad mener du? Vi skyder via wlan- til en fiber-forbindelse. Jeg har ikke andet med video-folket at gøre end at levere båndbrede nok, så jeg har ikke styr på hvad de sætter op. ;-)
<Zilvador> Aha...jeg troede også, at du stod for at få det frem på en hjemmeside, så ville lige høre, hvilke teknologier I brugte :)
<wangerin> Nej der er der ande folk der roder med. Det skal sendes ud via YouTube, men derudover har jeg ikke fulgt så meget med i detaljerne, da jeg intet aner om det ;-)
<Zilvador> Aha :)
<wangerin> Men der er mange flere detaljer på forummet på raketmadsen.dk
<Zilvador> Super. Det kan være, at jeg lige kigger forbi
<wangerin> Du skal være velkommen. Også i Vandel den 11/10. Men husk at der kune er adgang for medlemmer, men det er ikke så dyrt
<Zilvador> Jeg tænkte nu på hjemmesiden :). Jeg vil meget gerne deltage også, men afstanden er jo desværre ret stor
<wangerin> Jeg har ikke lige styr på hvor du gemmer dig til daglig
<Zilvador> København, som regel :)
<Zilvador> Næste møde er sat op på Facebook, for dem der måtte være interesseret. Tilmeld jer gerne og spred nyheden
<wangerin> Det er da ikke så lang væk. Motoren bliver da også bygget på Refhaleøen ;-)
<wangerin> Og kan se at det også er lagt i google-kalenderen
<Zilvador> Jeg oprettede mødet gennem loco-systemet. Så kommer det vist derind automatisk :)
<Zilvador> Heh...jeg har desværre ikke selv en bil.
<Blueeyez> Super Zilvador :-)
<Zilvador> :)
<Blueeyez> Zilvador hvornår har du tid til at bekræfte jeres bank info og det beskrevne (Blot mht bank overførelse)
<Blueeyez> så vi kan få økonomien lidt op :-)
<Blueeyez> Men vil smutte, hygge :-)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2015-09-29
<Zilvador> Godaften
<Momsemor> Godaften...
<Zilvador> ... :)
<Zilvador> Hvordan går det, Jannie?
<Zilvador> Alt vel i Aarhus?
<Zilvador> Og Randers og Favrskov
<Zilvador> (Som du jo nok kender mere til egentlig :) )
<Momsemor> Det er et stykke tid siden jeg har været i Århus, men Randers, Favrskov og Risskov går fint :-)
<Zilvador> Godt at høre :)
<Zilvador> Jeg er glad for at se så meget aktivitet på jeres FB-side i hvert fald
<Momsemor> Ja, det finker ;-)
<Momsemor> funker, skulle der stå ;-)
<Zilvador> Og det fortsætter også med Risskov? Jeg husker det som værende lidt et eksperiment først på året
<Momsemor> Ja, der er undervisning den 1. tirsdag i hver måned....
<Zilvador> Supergodt!
<Zilvador> Hmm...mon Søren kommer i aften?
<Zilvador> Han skrev jo, at vi skulle snakke om gengodkendelsen
<Momsemor> Ved ikke?
<Zilvador> Folk har det med at glemme mødet, når der ikke er en indkaldelse
<Zilvador> Vi er vist den hårde kerne på IRC, Jannie :)
<Momsemor> Jeg har lagt det på både Facebook og på Ubuntu DK forsiden, men ikke Google+
<Zilvador> Vi plejede jo at sende det ud til UbuntuDK-listen :)
<Zilvador> Og Google+ var vist det, der tiltrak flest, da den også inviterede folk direkte
<Momsemor> Aha, det må vi så gøre til næste møde, for det her bliver vist ikke til noget :(
<Zilvador> Desværre
<Zilvador> Jeg prøvede lige at invitere ham på FB
<Momsemor> Ok....
<Zilvador> Nå...det hjælper vist ikke. Jeg tror, at vi må opgive det for i aften.
<Zilvador> Desværre
<Zilvador> Det bliver jo desværre ikke til meget for tiden
<Momsemor> Ok, næste møde tirsdag d. 27. okt.
<Zilvador> Det siger vi!
<Momsemor> og tak for kampen, hi, hi ;)
<Zilvador> Selv tak :)
<sbc> ping
